# Arcadia jungle dawn LED light bar



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi everyone, has anyone used the Arcadia jungle dawn LED light bar? If so, what were your thoughts on it? Lighting options are somewhat limited in Canada. 

From their website:


> The Arcadia Reptile JungleDawn-LED bar is sleek, bold, powerful, able to deliver the energy needed to allow plants to grow, and to cause active basking in Arid species by increasing visible light levels in terraria and vivaria. This clever system uses the very latest ‘Full-Spectrum*High Output’*LED diodes to project up to a massive*141 lumens per watt. Place one on top of a mesh or fit it inside of an enclosure, wherever you decide to use yours, JungleDawn-LED Bar will provide high levels of quality, energy rich light.
> *Using a specifically designed mix of Full-spectrum, High Output LEDs we have created an LED bar that can project a vast quantity of light with a very high PAR value. JungleDawn-LED Bar projects a Full-Spectrum of light that mimics visible natural sunlight (6200kelvin), along the ‘Photosynthetic Active Response Curve’ but without using PAR limiting separate red and blue diodes. As such the JungleDawn-Pro fitting has a high PAR, a high percentage of PUR, a high CRI and no unnatural ‘purple hue’.
> *Arcadia JungleDawn-LED Bar can be easily linked together to form a chain of up to 10 units. It can also be linked with Arcadia Reptile ‘ProT5’ UV-B systems, reducing the number of wall sockets required per enclosure. Each Unit arrives with a power cable with integrated switch, fittings kit to allow you to fit this bar inside of a vivarium and with a ‘Link’ cable. JungleDawn-LED Bar can be used with all standard ‘mesh top’ terrariums, 12”/30cm, 18”/45cm, 24”/60cm, 36”/90cm wide.
> *Arcadia Reptile JungleDawn-LED Bar uses a ‘triple track’ LED configuration with a high degree of built in internal protection. JungleDawn-LED Bar will project a very wide, even and usable ‘flood’ of energy rich illumination, removing the risks associated with ‘point source’ LED lamps. This LED system will both increase visible light levels for terrestrial baskers and provide the energy that is required by plants to grow. JungleDawn-LED Bar creates a vast quantity of light, greatly reducing the need to use large numbers of plant growth fluorescent lamps.
> ...


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I've not used the light bar, but their screw-in LEDs are decent. They grow plants well and I had no failures with a dozen lamps for more than a year. They don't dim, which was the downside for me, and so I stopped using them.

I assume the light bar is more or less a larger version of the screw-in lamps?


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

I've recently switched over to the jungle dawn bars from the smaller LED bulbs. I think they're great. Really bright even a good distance from the bar and I had great plant growth from the previous generation of bulbs which has continued with the LED bars. 
They are very lightweight and I like the fact you can link multiple bars together and to arcadia UVB units. Wouldn't hesitate to recommend them.
If anything they might actually be _too_ bright for some use cases. I've been using the 33w model.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Louis said:


> I've recently switched over to the jungle dawn bars from the smaller LED bulbs. I think they're great. Really bright even a good distance from the bar and I had great plant growth from the previous generation of bulbs which has continued with the LED bars.
> They are very lightweight and I like the fact you can link multiple bars together and to arcadia UVB units. Wouldn't hesitate to recommend them.
> If anything they might actually be _too_ bright for some use cases. I've been using the 33w model.



What’s the dimensions on your tank? Do you have pictures by chance? I’ve been thinking about getting some as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

All of my elaborate planted tanks that have animals in them are either 45x45x60 or 60x45x60 exo terra and zoomed glass tanks with the exception of a couple. 
I've not taken any pictures since I upgraded to the jungle dawn bars and unfortunately I'm isolated away from them at the moment due to the lockdown.
Are you just generally interested in the tanks or something specific to do with the way I've configured the LED bars because I could potentially get someone else to take some pictures. 
On the 60x45x60 tanks I have the 33w bar running from right to left roughly across the middle of the tank, on some it's in addition to uv lighting. I wasn't joking when I said they may actually be too bright for some use cases or plants that don't like really bright light, even when I was using two of the 13w led bulbs I think i could have lowered the lighting somewhat without it hurting most of the plants.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Louis said:


> All of my elaborate planted tanks that have animals in them are either 45x45x60 or 60x45x60 exo terra and zoomed glass tanks with the exception of a couple.
> I've not taken any pictures since I upgraded to the jungle dawn bars and unfortunately I'm isolated away from them at the moment due to the lockdown.
> Are you just generally interested in the tanks or something specific to do with the way I've configured the LED bars because I could potentially get someone else to take some pictures.
> On the 60x45x60 tanks I have the 33w bar running from right to left roughly across the middle of the tank, on some it's in addition to uv lighting. I wasn't joking when I said they may actually be too bright for some use cases or plants that don't like really bright light, even when I was using two of the 13w led bulbs I think i could have lowered the lighting somewhat without it hurting most of the plants.



I was just interested mainly on the how much light penetration you’re getting. But seem pretty strong. I was going to get the 18.5” ones for my 18x18x24. But wasn’t sure how the spread was on them. I wouldn’t be able to place them diagonally on the tank since I have heat/uvb on one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaekwong (Aug 14, 2021)

Austindg13 said:


> I was just interested mainly on the how much light penetration you’re getting. But seem pretty strong. I was going to get the 18.5” ones for my 18x18x24. But wasn’t sure how the spread was on them. I wouldn’t be able to place them diagonally on the tank since I have heat/uvb on one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm about to get the same one 18.5 jungle dawn. How has it served you? Would you recommend?


----------



## HomerJay (Sep 16, 2021)

Any update on the 15w over the 18x18x24?


----------



## Jaekwong (Aug 14, 2021)

HomerJay said:


> Any update on the 15w over the 18x18x24?


I'll be setting mine up this weekend. But I'm also new to the hobby. DM me if you want an update!


----------

